# MAC Madness hits Minneapolis



## baroquely (Feb 29, 2008)

My collection is smaller than a lot of yours, but it's loved oh so very much.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes I love seeing the smaller collections more than the larger ones!  And you have such a great brush collection!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## jt1088 (Mar 1, 2008)

still a great collection!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2008)

You have alot of nice stuff so far! Great collection.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 1, 2008)

I have that Smashbox brush set! Isn't it amazing!!??


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 1, 2008)

Great collection!!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2008)

still biggewr than myne


----------

